# Wii U Official Info (Japan for now) Launch Date, Two SKUs and Prices.



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

*Launch Date: *
December 8th 2012.

*Two SKUs:*
Basic Set: White Wii U Hardware, AC Adapter, Wii U GamePad, Game Pad AC Adapter, and HDMI Cable, 8GB internal storage  (26,250 yen)

Premium Set: Black Wii U Hardware, AC Adapter, Wii U GamePad, Game Pad AC Adapter, and HDMI Cable, Stand for System, Stand for GamePad, 32 GB internal storage (31,500 yen)

*The premium SKU includes Nintendo Network Premium loyalty program, where you get 10% back as points on your digital purchases.

*Accessories sold separately:  *
Wii U GamePad: 13,440 yen.
Wii U Pro Controller (white, black): 5040 yen.
Wii U GamePad Charging Stand: 1,870 yen

*Wii U specs:*
2GB RAM (1GB game RAM + 1GB system RAM)
Features GPGPU
22.5MB/S Blu Ray drive speed
75 watts









http://www.nintendo.co.jp/corporate/release/2012/120913.html


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

lol Basic is fine for me. I don't need those shitty stands.
Blu-Ray o.o

thinking what MS would go with..


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

NOooooooooOoooOOo! I _HATE_ BluRay!  Man, HD-DVD was so much awesomer 

Well, Premium it is for me


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> NOooooooooOoooOOo!
> 
> 
> I _HATE_ BluRay!  Man, HD-DVD was so much awesomer


But with bluray you have up to 300gb of space you can use, while with DVD's you need 4 discs for a 6 hour-long game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the black kit but with no games that really interest me at launch (fuck nintendo land) I probably won't be picking one up at launch.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I _HATE_ BluRay!  Man, HD-DVD was so much awesomer


It's not Blu-Ray, that's just the drive speed. Nintendo already confirmed it's their own "proprietary high-density 25GB optical discs" some time ago. They're not going Blu-Ray!

EDIT: Wait so why would they even mention Blu-Ray just for speeds?


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

HOT DAMN! THESE STATS ARE TITS!  I cant wait to hear about the GPU and basic Frame speed! And what would these prices be in USD? About 300$ Basic and 320$ Premium right?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought the Wii U didn't accept bluray discs?

What's with bluray then?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I _HATE_ BluRay!
> ...


...Just like the Wii used "Wii Optical Discs" which were rebranded DVDs


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2012)

25gb disks they don't have any excuses for skimping out on the levels in zelda/mario now. cmon i want to see a 200 level mario galaxy 3


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

> _Wii U does not have DVD or Blu-ray playback capabilities. The reason for that is that we feel that enough people already have devices that are capable of playing DVDs and Blu-ray, such that it didn't warrant the cost involved to build that functionality into the Wii U console because of the patents related to those technologies._



http://www.engadget....ray-iwata-says/

Though yeah I'm still unsure why they mentioned Blu-Ray in the speeds...why not just mention the speed only?  I guess what he meant was just BR/DVD video discs.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Was just about to say that lol.

With the mass of everyone being sued by someone else.. expect something in the coming years


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> > _Wii U does not have DVD or Blu-ray playback capabilities. The reason for that is that we feel that enough people already have devices that are capable of playing DVDs and Blu-ray, such that it didn't warrant the cost involved to build that functionality into the Wii U console because of the patents related to those technologies._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as the Wii was capable of DVD playback when hacking in the remaining files (as the discs were DVDs) the WiiU will most certainly be capable of BR playback when hacked.

It's just Nintendo being a cheapskates on licenses.

They need to market their drives as something different from DVD/BR for the essential reason that if you market them as DVD or BR then you also need to pay the licenses.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Just as the Wii was capable of DVD playback when hacking in the remaining files (as the discs were DVDs) the WiiU will most certainly be capable of BR playback when hacked.


Yeah definitely. God this thing would be golden if it's hacked, I mean hackers could get the 1GB for gaming and 1GB for the OS combine them for "hot tits" emulation.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait it plays blue ray ?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Wait it plays blue ray ?


Nope, it's probably reversed engineered like the Wii optical discs. 

Blueray like, but modified to avoid patent issues.


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait WHAT! blue-ray?! the *** nintendo, ):
Well I guess I'll have premium for those discounts, time to wait USA information... in ENGLISH XD


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Wii was capable of DVD playback when hacking in the remaining files (as the discs were DVDs) the WiiU will most certainly be capable of BR playback when hacked.
> ...


And then... You switch over the screen in "controller mode" and you have uber-powerful emulation of EVERY SYSTEM OUT THERE in your hand.

Super-awesome emulation in bed, HERE I COME.

THIS THING IS GONNA BE SO AWESOME.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



RAUL OMG!

OMG RAUL!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


This isn't EoF, p1ng


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems nice, maybe now everyone will shut up about specs/price.

I'll probably get the "premium" one around launch despite there being no games i want.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


It'll totally do 360 
But still not original Xbox


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone got a rough price estimate? That's kinda what I care about TBH,

AKA what I want to bitch about.

EDIT: Quick Google says...

Basic: roughly $338. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and round down to $300

Premium: roughly $400. I guess round down to $350?

Gamepads: I feel like the calculations are off but $150

Pro Controller: roughly $64.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck you Guild I wanted bitching from you.

Fucking can't rely on any cunt here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Fuck you Guild I wanted bitching from you.
> 
> Fucking can't rely on any cunt here.



Well the controllers are overpriced and Nintendo is just making us bend over and shoving Wiimotes up our cornholes.

Happy?


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 13, 2012)

I will buy two of these babies.... one for me, and one for Crediar


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 13, 2012)

-Wii U actually is the launch name
-Still no DVD/BluRay playback
-No announcement of any sort of Gamecube support
-Still no killer launch games

I'll probably be waiting for a price drop or Fire Emblem U. Right now the only interesting things it's got are the gamepad, ZombiU, and another reason to play Mass Effect 3. On the bright side, I figure the US launch price will be $250/$300 if we get the same models; could be a lot worse. Not as sure on the controllers but I figure $50 for the Pro and maybe $125 for a gamepad.

EDIT: Let me amend my earlier statement: if ME3 is a launch title, has multiplayer, and I can fully play it on the gamepad, then it's a day 1 buy, no questions asked.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > > _Wii U does not have DVD or Blu-ray playback capabilities. The reason for that is that we feel that enough people already have devices that are capable of playing DVDs and Blu-ray, such that it didn't warrant the cost involved to build that functionality into the Wii U console because of the patents related to those technologies._
> ...


False info, Wii optical discs are no dvd's.
The wii system was on some moment capable of dvd playback, but the disc were never rebranded dvd's.
They are also nintendo's propritary wii optical disc, and are differ in capacity also.
wii disc, 4.37 Gb - DVD 4.7Gb. single layer.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 13, 2012)

They were certainly not changing the name now.

As for the bundles, I like the discount and the charging stand in premium... But if you can easily expand the storage and run things off it directly (unlike the Wii), I don't know if the extra space is worth it.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...



Do some research. psychically the disc are DVDs but they are programmed in a different way to avoid royalty fees. The same for the DVDs on the PS2 actually that feature sony's compression tech. Kingdom Hearts 1&2 are such games. Unlike Nintendo, Sony never openly denied they were using DVDs however.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely looks like a pricier system.
Nintendo are definitely playing to the veteran/core gamer crowd with this system, with less emphasis on a total family-fun system.

Which is great, this isn't going to be a throwaway system, I am willing to pay a bit more for a new system, and I'll probably be getting the premium for those digital download perks.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

Looking at the features of the Premium version... will consumers _stand_ for the higher price?

Alright, now that's out of the way. If Guild's estimations are correct, that's not a bad price for the console. It's not $250, but if you're interested in getting this on launch day, it isn't prohibitively expensive either. The apparent lack of DVD or BR playback is a bit disappointing, though - it's not so much to ask for. I was hoping Nintendo would break tradition here.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/181-2143827-4350115?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wii+u do you see the prices listed for some of these wii u games .... they better include a reach around


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2012)

Now show me some decent fucking games instead of nintendo land.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

air2004 said:


> http://www.amazon.co...-keywords=wii+u do you see the prices listed for some of these wii u games .... they better include a reach around


They not official, just Amazon putting speculative prices out there. I think the 3rd party games about right though.

NSMBU is 5,895 yen in Japan (about $75 but obviously will be less) so their games will be pretty much the same price as 360/PS3 titles.  Nintendoland is 4,985 Yen ($62) which suggests that they're aiming that as a budget title.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Yeah, as chartube said, I meant physically.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 13, 2012)

Smart move going to Blueray very nice though they seriously need to reconsider the price of that tablet controller, according to google that 13,000 yen is 173$ in US dollars for another tablet controller, bull, no ones gonna want to pay almost that same price for the controller as the system!


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 13, 2012)

Will anyone actually buy this? I'm not being sarcastic, are any of you planning on it?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 13, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Smart move going to Blueray very nice though they seriously need to reconsider the price of that tablet controller, according to google that 13,000 yen is 173$ in US dollars for another tablet controller, bull, no ones gonna want to pay almost that same price for the controller as the system!


Thus the reason for no more than one wii u gamepad, that people complained about.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> Will anyone actually buy this? I'm not being sarcastic, are any of you planning on it?


Yep. ZombieU, Pikmin 3, Project-1000, Rayman Legends & NSMBU all look fantastic.

$299/$349 US.
"check with retailer for Europe price"
Premium (called Deluxe in US) comes with Nintendoland and I may bite that, Nintendoland actually looks good the more I see it and MetroidBlast which they're showing looks great.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Wait it plays blue ray ?



time to party?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't see why people are complaining about the price tag when people didn't complain about the PS3's price tag.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta 2 Wii-U exclusive is quite a coup.


----------



## keran22 (Sep 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't see why people are complaining about the price tag when people didn't complain about the PS3's price tag.



Are you kidding me? EVERYONE complained about the PS3 price tag! I'm pretty sure some people are _still _complaining about it!


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah Getting the Deluxe model! Come on 11/18/12!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't see why people are complaining about the price tag when people didn't complain about the PS3's price tag.



I see you don't remember the "$599 US Dollars!" meme.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

keran22 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why people are complaining about the price tag when people didn't complain about the PS3's price tag.
> ...



No, I wasn't kidding, but some people are saying how it's too overpriced.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely grabbing the ZombieU Premium Pack, not sure if thats Europe only though


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild's estimations are mostly likely correct. Although, I'll wait until NOA announces an official MSRP before making a final decision on whether or not this warrants a day one purchase.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I see you don't remember the "$599 US Dollars!" meme.



Oh, it's actually one of my favorite memes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOHqG1nc_tw

I should also point out that there are people bitching about the storage. I thought that's what USB devices/USB HDDs were for.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 13, 2012)

How Nintendo got Bayonetta 2 exclusive is beyond me, but count me in!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread is severely lacking in [member='soulx'] and [member='Valwin'].


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Sep 13, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Fuck yeah Getting the Deluxe model! Come on 11/18/12!





> *Launch Date: *
> December 8th 2012.




It's reasonable to assume we will receive it with a bit of delay compared to Japan. Hopefully it won't be much later. That's the first line of the OP too, I guess you missed it.

Edit: Just read it actually is November 18th for the United States. Either we're receiving it before Japan or December 8th isn't the correct date for Japan? Either way, it is a surprise to me. Sorry, Unknown. 

I'll pick one up if it's $299, perhaps I'll wait a bit to see how the communities are going with modding it though.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 13, 2012)

I love how Americans get to guess the USD price and can round down, while us Europeans have to round up, it'll probably be £230 (8GB) and £280 (32GB) here.

Which equates to $370 (8GB) and $451 (32GB).


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I love how Americans get to guess the USD price and can round down, while us Europeans have to round up, it'll probably be £230 (8GB) and £280 (32GB) here.
> 
> Which equates to $370 (8GB) and $451 (32GB).


Nope Amazon is asking for £199 basic SKU. 

I might pre-order at that price.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope, the prices are NOT that high

Basic $299
Deluxe $349

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/09/13/wii-u-price-release-date-announced


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Americans get to guess the USD price and can round down, while us Europeans have to round up, it'll probably be £230 (8GB) and £280 (32GB) here.
> ...


Got a link? I'm on the site now and it's got no price.

No way it'll be that, that's only £40 more than a 3DS XL.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-09-13-wii-u-launches-in-europe-on-november-30th


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 13, 2012)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck yeah Getting the Deluxe model! Come on 11/18/12!
> ...


well ahh duh!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think this was worthy of its own thread, but I might as well post it here.

For those of you who were wondering, yes, Call of Duty Black Ops II is going to be on the Wii U.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

heartgold said:


> http://www.eurogamer...n-november-30th


Well damn that is a good price if it's indeed confirmed.  I was gonna grab it with ZombieU but might as well grab the ZombieU Premium Pack and get me some discounts as well.  However this thing will be a lot cheaper in the supermarkets.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.g4tv.com/...price-revealed/

US release date and price.

I for one am pretty satisfied with the price. doesn't seem too steep.


----------



## Issac (Sep 13, 2012)

The temporary Swedish price is 5000 SEK (which equals to $760) fuck me sideways


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> http://www.g4tv.com/...price-revealed/
> 
> US release date and price.
> 
> I for one am pretty satisfied with the price. doesn't seem too steep.



Can't see people bitching about these prices, considering what you get with it (HDMI cable? Yes please).


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 13, 2012)

Figures the WiiU pre-orders would go up on the day that I'm completely broke. I hope they aren't limited.......I really don't want to have to decide between getting Borderlands 2 or a console that doesn't even come out for 2 months.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 13, 2012)

How come the console launches in Japan on 8th of December, and in the US it's November 18?

Oh okay, it has always been like that.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 13, 2012)

@[member='the_randomizer']

So true. With it being 2 months away, that's plenty of time to save up for the deluxe, so whichever version/style someone wants, they'd be hard pressed to have a complaining voice about it. Hell it's still summer here in the US so there are plenty of lawns to be mowed for those who aren't able to get a "job" and at 20$ a yard, it'd only be 16 yards, between 2 months, they could do a yard every other day and be set lol.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 13, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Actually the logo's for dvd playback can still be found in a nand dump.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 13, 2012)

Issac said:


> The temporary Swedish price is 5000 SEK (which equals to $760) fuck me sideways


LOL I've not heard 'fuck me sideways' for ages - I spat me drink all over my laptop!
Amazon's £200rrp sounds good, might creep under that at our local Asda or Tesco too..... though a probable £240, maybe £250 for the premium will be too good to pass up on, especially me with my 2 young lads at home and Nintendo Land..... that looks like the kind of game you wouldn't actually buy anyway, so the black colour and extra memory is a bonus! Rayman Legends, supposed-best-version-Sonic All Stars Racing 2, NSMBU and now Bayonetta 2? Day one purchase!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd definitely go with the Premium, that is if I can get the money to do so. I've had enough White with the Wii, and now it's time to go Black.


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Wii-U-White/dp/B004Y59P3A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347559101&sr=8-1   BASIC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Wii-U-Black/dp/B008B5YB4W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347559101&sr=8-2 PREMIUM not priced ??


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 13, 2012)

Just pre-ordered mine.

On a side note, anyone know how you transfer purchases from the Wii? Is it Club Nintendo based? Because I just remembered mine was hacked and never linked it


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

The entry price on the premium is good enough for me, but I won't be buying into a Wii U this year, cannot justify buying 2 recent consoles in the same year.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I'd definitely go with the Premium, that is if I can get the money to do so. I've had enough White with the Wii, and now it's time to go Black.



Once you go black, there's no turning back.


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 13, 2012)

Kids will be getting one for chrimbo like it or not


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dammit! I want the perks of the wonderful deluxe package, but in my opinion black looks freaking disgusting...


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 13, 2012)

blue ray lacks region locking doesn't it? o-o this might just be awesome.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> blue ray lacks region locking doesn't it? o-o this might just be awesome.



there is region locks on blu rays, 3 as far as I know, just most publishers don't tend to bother using them


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> > _Wii U does not have DVD or Blu-ray playback capabilities. The reason for that is that we feel that enough people already have devices that are capable of playing DVDs and Blu-ray, such that it didn't warrant the cost involved to build that functionality into the Wii U console because of the patents related to those technologies._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a dumb assumption on Nintendo's part. I got my first Blu-Ray player in the form of a PS3 earlier this year. Nintendo is overestimating the Blu-Ray adoption rate. Hell, they're killing themselves off from half of what makes the Xbox such a great console. Entertainment, entertainment, entertainment. Though I guess with the GamePad they'll be able to have some killer NetFlix support.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

...8GB storage on Standard and 32GB storage on Premium? Really?

I can understand their silly belief that "high-density proprietary discs" are a good idea (hint: they're not. When you're making a video game console in the 21st century, you better make sure that it plays DVD's and BluRays because guess what? People like watching movies) but this really tears it - the games are supposed to be 25GB in size for the love of god.

This means that the Premium WiiU owners will be able to download *1* full game and the Basic WiiU owners will download f*ck all other than WiiUWare.

Nintendo, I understand that you've put an SD drive on this thing, but SD cards aren't *that* big.



TehSkull said:


> Such a dumb assumption on Nintendo's part. I got my first Blu-Ray player in the form of a PS3 earlier this year. Nintendo is overestimating the Blu-Ray adoption rate. Hell, they're killing themselves off from half of what makes the Xbox such a great console. Entertainment, entertainment, entertainment. Though I guess with the GamePad they'll be able to have some killer NetFlix support.


Except NetFlix is closing their doors as far as full-lenght films are concerned. They're switching to series only, so bye bye theatrical releases.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...8GB storage on Standard and 32GB storage on Premium? Really?
> 
> I can understand their silly belief that "high-density proprietary discs" are a good idea (hint: they're not. When you're making a video game console in the 21st century, you better make sure that it plays DVD's and BluRays because guess what? People like watching movies) but this really tears it - the games are supposed to be 25GB in size for the love of god.
> 
> ...



You are aware it has HDD compadiblity right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> You are aware it has HDD compadiblity right?


In other words, they're asking you to attach a tumour on it to support something that should've been there out of the box.

Last time I've seen a console with internal storage lower than 60GB was 6 years ago. That kind of low storage is pathetic and you know it.

Another box of clutter next to my console, that's what I really need.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hell, they're killing themselves off from half of what makes the Xbox such a great console. Entertainment, entertainment, entertainment. Though I guess with the GamePad they'll be able to have some killer NetFlix support.


Couple of things.

1. Have you not seen the Nintendo TVii presentation? They are in the 21st century, they've bypassed Blu-ray & DVD and to be honest, I don't need that stuff. I have a bluray already. Instead they're going full on with proper digital online entertainment with Netflix, Hulu, Tivo & Amazon. What Nintendo TVii is offering is pretty much cutting edge, they've actually put a lot of thought into this service and it's free.
2. You can also use a HDD of your own choosing which would be better and more cost effective than say offering a 250GB Wii U console and if something happens to the Wii U.

I prefer this method, I know you'll bitch and moan about this...it's your thing, your mind is made up so good luck with that but honestly for me I'm more than happy with what they've chosen to do.  Also if my HDD somehow borks...hey it's not much of a problem, I don't need to open my Wii U up and replace it.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

I love how everyone is all like "Lol, who needz stands? I'm gettin basic" when premium has litterally quardruple the storage of the basic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not my quote - it's TehSkull's. That said, Nintendo TVii is a nice concept, but the console still should be capable of reading both BluRay and DVD's because the drive installed is perfectly capable of doing so. Nintendo's excuse of production fees is bullshit - what they're avoiding are "royalties", and they've done it with the Gamecube and the Wii respectively.

Digital Distribution is all nice and dandy, but it magically stops being so when you realize that you'll now have 2 boxes next to your TV - a WiiU and a BluRay/DVD Player.

Hard drives are *not* expensive, when was the last time you've been at a hardware store? Nintendo simply wants the console to be "incredibly cheap" compared to the competition - the upcoming PS4 and XBox 720 by cutting out essential features. You *will* have to buy an HDD, but it won't be in your mindset when looking at the pricetag. They did it with the Wii and it worked, so hey. So yeah, that's box number 3.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > You are aware it has HDD compadiblity right?
> ...



You are aware you can get a TB drive for about the same space as two iPhones (next to each other) right? And for cheaper.

Sorry, I meant a 100GB drive that has the space of an iPhone and a half. But I'm pretty sure there's a drive similar to one I described too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> You are aware you can get a TB drive for about the same space as two iPhones (next to each other) right? And for cheaper.


...So what stops Nintendo from putting one in their console? Other than the inheritent need to be as inconvenient for the user as humanly possible?

The XBox 360 supports DVD. PS3 supports both DVD and BluRay. The WiiU supports neither.
The 360 has a high-capacity internal Hard Drive, twin USB slots for external memory and a docking bay for a top-loading Hard Drive, plus legacy Memory Card slots. The PS3 has a high-capacity internal Hard Drive and USB slots for external memory. The WiiU has a pathetic excuse for a Hard Drive and external HDD support. Yay.

Why is it that people don't see this as an essential feature? Have you forgotten the BluRay lessons taught to you by the PS3? Games will often require *Install Data*. Games will need space. Space that neither bundle can offer you.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, they're killing themselves off from half of what makes the Xbox such a great console. Entertainment, entertainment, entertainment. Though I guess with the GamePad they'll be able to have some killer NetFlix support.
> ...


I completely agree.  You also have the browser.




Foxi4 said:


> Digital Distribution is all nice and dandy, but it magically stops being so when you realize that you'll now have 2 boxes next to your TV - a WiiU and a BluRay/DVD Player.


Expect people who don't have those or don't care. I don't want to run down the wii u drive faster than it needs to anyway.
What are are planning to do with BluRay/DVD Player, just toss them away?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow. An Internet Browser. Woopie! Welcome to years ago KingVamp.

Don't get me wrong - I like the WiiU from the specs-wise perspective. It's the storage capacity that I find ridiculous.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Your aware you can get a TB drive for about the same space as two iPhones (next to each other) right? And for cheaper.
> ...



I was going to point out the fact that not everyone gives a shit about media on their console and that the PS3 and 360 were both made 6 years ago and they have probably fixed the data problems by now, plus all the reason Hadrian listed, then I realised your Foxi4 and one of the things your best at is complaining for no reason and you (like pretty much everyone on GBAtemp) are extremely stubborn. So enjoy your meaningless problems.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wow. An Internet Browser. Woopie! Welcome to years ago KingVamp.



I'm saying there is a lot of ways to get you movies/shows fix without running down your wii u drive.
With like the rest the devices you can watch them on.


Foxi4 said:


> Funny. Carry on supporting something that's silly. I didn't expect Nintenfans to acknowledge constructive criticism.


Throwing the "because Nintenfans" card? I thought you were better than that.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 13, 2012)

That is low storage capacity.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> What are are planning to do with BluRay/DVD Player,just toss them away?


Nope. I won't toss either away because I don't have players. My PS2 (released 12 years ago, mind you) plays DVD's just fine and my soon-to-be-purchased PS3 will take care of both.


Zantigo said:


> I was going to point out the fact that not everyone gives a shit about media on thier console and that the PS3 and 360 were both made 6 years ago and they have probably fixed the data problems by now, plus all the reason Hadrian listed, then I realised your Foxi4 and one of the things your best at is complaining for no reason and you (like pretty much everyone on GBAtemp) are extremely stubborn. So enjoy your meaningless problems.


Funny. Carry on supporting something that's silly. I didn't expect Nintenfans to acknowledge constructive criticism.

Just to put things in perspective, the PSP Go, a handheld, had 16GB internal storage and an external storage slot.



KingVamp said:


> Throwing the "because Nintenfans" card? I thought you were better than that.


I have the right to use this argument, being a former Nintendo fanboy and all. 
There's absolutely no reason to "excuse" Nintendo on something that should be supported in the stock console, sorry.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Throwing the "because Nintenfans" card? I thought you were better than that.
> ...



Plus, taking offense at Nintenfans? Please, that's nothing. He could've easily have gone with Nintendorks, or Nintendrones, or... you get the idea.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

One reason (and probably the main reason) why MS and Sony included internal HDDs in their system is because many disc-based games either made use of them for faster loading, or require "installation" as they would not run without them. That isn't including downloaded games/DLC. I highly doubt the WiiU's 8/32GB of internal memory is meant for the same thing as those other consoles. If they don't need to use it as "temporary storage", then I don't expect a long wait during loading, and therefore, should'e be a problem or a need in the first place. We do have the option for an eternal HDD, and USB 2.0 is at least as fast as Bluray in terms of data transfer.

Now, we know the possibility of Bluray/DVD support is there, but Nintendo removed that functionality for royalty reasons. That isn't to say that it won't ever be able to. Nintendo originally planned a "dongle" for the Wii  to allow it to play DVD movies, but that didn't come to light. Maybe it can have Bluray/DVD video support via eShop purchase. That way, for people that don't care to have it won't have to pay for something they won't use, and those that do want it can have it for a price.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

So converting those prices to uk pounds this is how much it's gonna cost.

£250 for the premium console
£209 for the basic console
£107 for the wii u gamepad (this is going to get very expensive if you end up breaking it from gamer rage! LOL can't think of how much more money will be spent if you want to play multiplayer offline with family and friends x2 £107, ouch!)
£40 for the Wii U Pro Controller (the wii classic controller pro costs less than this and it does the same thing! it currently costs £15,99! no way nintendo! good thing everything is backwards compatible I can save myself some money)

£14 for the charging cradle (so what about basic users if they want to charge their controller as the charging cradle is not included in the basic package, they would have to fork out more money just to charge them up, nintendo are doing a microsoft they know they will make money)

That is quite a lot and the games don't even come into that price! on top of that VAT will be added and we don't even know if we will get those prices because nintendo will directly convert the prices from the US prices so we will probably end up paying even more! goddamit! no way am I buying one at launch, definitely waiting for a price drop or bundle deals.



TheDarkSeed said:


> That is low storage capacity.



Agreed, 8gb is nothing if nintendo are going to release retail games on the eshop then how are people going to download them? yes I know they have the external hard drives but can you use any external hard drive you want or do you have to buy their own brand? that could add even more to the total, this is starting to get a bit scary for my pocket, my purse is running away from fright now LOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> One reason (and probably the main reason) why MS and Sony included internal HDDs in their system is because many disc-based games either made use of them for faster loading, or require "installation" as they would not run without them. That isn't including downloaded games/DLC. I highly doubt the WiiU's 8/32GB of internal memory is meant for the same thing as those other consoles. If they don't need to use it as "temporary storage", then I don't expect a long wait during loading, and therefore, should'e be a problem or a need in the first place. We do have the option for an eternal HDD, and USB 2.0 is at least as fast as Bluray in terms of data transfer.
> 
> Now, we know the possibility of Bluray/DVD support is there, but Nintendo removed that functionality for royalty reasons. That isn't to say that it won't ever be able to. Nintendo originally planned a "dongle" for the Wii  to allow it to play DVD movies, but that didn't come to light. Maybe it can have Bluray/DVD video support via eShop purchase. That way, for people that don't care to have it won't have to pay for something they won't use, and those that do want it can have it for a price.


That's the problem I'm getting at. Nintendo's famous "Proprietary" discs are simply castrated BluRay's, just like Wii Discs were DVD's. The WiiU will suffer the same fate BluRay games on the PS3 suffered - it will require a certain degree of Install Data, Install Data you won't have enough storage for. You'll be forced to buy an external drive whether you like it or not, and I'm willing to bet that they're already cooking up "Nintendo Drives" as we speak, similarily to their DS and Wii USB Ni-Fi adapters in the past.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2012)

I have to agree with Foxi. The storage capacities are ridiculous. It should have been like 120GB for standard and 320GB for premium edition.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> I have to agree with Foxi. The storage capacities are ridiculous. It should have been like 120GB for standard and 320GB for premium edition.



Even that is too small, but it would be better than what nintendo are offering, WTH nintendo? We are paying a lot for these consoles as it is  yes we know we can get a external hard drive and stick in anything we want but I want everything in one place so I don't have to do that.

Another thought, the ps3 does not let you download psn and retail games to external hard drives nor does the xbox 360, that raises a question would nintendo let you download retail games to a external hard drive, if not what would they be used for? people wouldn't get very far with a 8gb internal memory would they? If nintendo had put a decent hard drive size in the console in the first place there would be no need for the external hard drive in the first place.

Maybe the reason they didn't put so much internal space in these consoles because SSD hard drives are expensive as it is, still even a 2.5" or a 3.5" would be good enough and cheap too for nintendo to do.


----------



## Lastly (Sep 13, 2012)

Base on other news websites, the is a 8GB or 32GB SSD.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Foxi. The storage capacities are ridiculous. It should have been like 120GB for standard and 320GB for premium edition.
> ...


I'll quickly address this and go back to others. So, you didn't think the console would cost more with more memory such as 120GB, specially built in?
This way, at least you can get something out Wii U without going the full front of the price (which a external one will be cheaper), then breaking you wallet at +$400 from the get go on the console.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 13, 2012)

clarky said:


> Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.



yep, that is what I said.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.
> ...



Aye, you ninja'd me by the looks of it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

clarky said:


> Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.



Might I inquire where Nintendo said it is an SSD?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, we see the _SSD _argument. Yay, that's great!_ Gotta love the fast writing speed of SSD's_. I mean, it's _unparallel _compared to standard HDD's. With it, you can be sure that you'll _**run out of space** much faster than on an 8GB/32GB standard equivalent_.

What I'm saying here is that the HDD could even be based on alien technology, it doesn't matter because _it's too small for a video game console_. What's so great about fast storage if you cannot _store_ anything _on it_ because it's too small? SSD's of such small capacity are usually used to hold operating systems on computers, not for storing entertainment-related content. It's a _design flaw_, Nintendo used hardware _inappropriate for the purpose._

SSD's are all fun and dandy on PC's for users who can afford them. When building an affordable video game console, which by proxy requires loads of storage, you simply shouldn't use them. I would much rather pay the same price and have a standard HDD of higher capacity than enjoy the benefits of SSD, thank you very much.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.
> ...



While I have failed to find where I originally read it, google found this for me

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-9020_7-57510942-222/nintendo-wii-u-arrives-november-18-starting-at-$299/


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone missing the part where the storage is on an ssd, not a hdd? Shoving in higher storage would probably push the price up by a hundred dollars extra, so having the option to expand via usb storage seems fair game.
> ...


本体保存メモリ

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/corporate/release/2012/120913.html


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...



I may not know Japanese, but a quick google search of that brought up this

[yt]Tm3MinY1pPU[/yt]

Considering the same phrase is used in describing the DSi's flash memory, I would say it isn't an SSD.

And with that, making it known that it is more than likely "flash memory", I highly doubt it would be used for installing game data or temporary storage of a game currently being played much like the PS3 does. If it doesn't do those things, then it doesn't really require an internal high-capacity HDD. They already made mention for supporting external drives because some people would rather purchase and download the games online, and USB 2.0 is at least as fast as Bluray so there isn't an issue related to loading times with that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Considering the same phrase is used in describing the DSi's flash memory, I would say it isn't an SSD.


I'll take a wild guess and say that it probably means "Flash" which makes sense, since SSD technology is based on Flash storage.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the same phrase is used in describing the DSi's flash memory, I would say it isn't an SSD.
> ...



Based, yes, but doesn't necessarily mean the flash memory will have the advantages that one would expect from an SSD or other types of flash memory. I'm just trying to say that everyone is thinking that Nintendo is going the way of Sony and Microsoft when Nintendo has shown to go about things differently. We all know that 8/32GB pales in comparison to what Sony and MS offered in their systems, SSD or not, but who can really say the WiiU's internal storage will be used in that exact same way but those that are making content on it?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...



Thank you, you worded it a lot better than I could. I know it is apples and pears but I'm on my 3DS I'm still using the standard 2gd sd card, and keep in mind I have several VC games on there, a couple of DSIWare games, 3 or 4 demos and New Mario Bros 2 and still have plenty of space left to use for now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

All I need to say is that an average WiiU game will be as big as the disc it's stored on - 25GB in size.

It doesn't matter how Nintendo is planning to use the hard drive - without an add-on, Digital Distribution automatically becomes a "no-no".


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> All I need to say is that an average WiiU game will be as big as the disc it's stored on - *50GB* in size.
> 
> It doesn't matter how Nintendo is planning to use the hard drive - without an add-on, Digital Distribution automatically becomes a "no-no".



Fixed it for you. Don't forget dual-layer.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> All I need to say is that an average WiiU game will be as big as the disc it's stored on - 25GB in size.



Do you really expect every game on the Wii U to be 25GB?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

clarky said:


> Do you really expect every game on the Wii U to be 25GB?


Have you checked the PS3 or XBox 360 release list, ever? Most of them are pretty much the size of the disc, even when ripped. High resolution textures like to be big, y'see.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really expect every game on the Wii U to be 25GB?
> ...



You didn't answer the question though, do you expect *EVERY *Wii U game to use up 25GB? besides if space concerns you that much, why not...I don't know...buy the game on disc? or failing that why not just use the USB storage solution? I don't recall seeing anyone cry over it when USB loaders came out for the Wii


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really expect every game on the Wii U to be 25GB?
> ...



I beg to differ.

http://www.pshomebrew.net/wiki/PS3_Backup_Compatibility_List


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

clarky said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


Let me rephrase that for you in layman's terms. I have nothing againts physical storage - in fact, I'm it's big supporter. I don't particularily like Digital Distribution, but I acknowledge its existence. Nintendo has issues with doing so.

The 3DS didn't even support Digital Distribution of full, retail games stock - the feature was added in later firmware revisions. The Wii never even had the option. On the digital front, Nintendo is far behind the competition. They had the chance to reflect upon that situation with their latest console - the WiiU, but instead they chose to mount hard drives that are unfit for a video game console. I have nothing againts using a USB storage device, but on a home console, it should *not* be the default way of storing media.

A great majority of games will be far too big to fit the internal hard drive - Nintendo is willingly cutting themselves away from a large portion of the market that doesn't feel like going to a game store to get their games. Giving those people an option to buy games while they sit on their couches is free money that Nintendo says "no" to.

Moreover, the price of the console could be cut by using standard HDD's instead of Solid State, giving the user more storage space at the same time.



DiscostewSM said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> http://www.pshomebre...patibility_List


Look at all the lovely mandatory Install Data. 

Also, you're misreading the table.


> 4GB+ Game: The game has a file(s) whose size is larger than 4GB? {{yes}}, {{no}} or ?


Those are not total sizes, those are sizes of individual files within the game. It's used to determine whether the game can be kept on a FAT32 drive or not. Check complete ISO sizes for reference.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 13, 2012)

Yet again you are jumping the gun several times....who said there was mandatory Install Data? besides, taking into account the size of the actual games going by the first 3 games of that list for each letter

blood stone- 4.35
ace combat - 7.04
backbreaker - 1.65

Now if maths doesn't fail me, that is 13.04, not 75

Besides cut out some junk disks have like updates for console firmwares and you are probably saving a good chunk of space there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

I really wish people would stop their bitching about the internal 32GB of storage. If people can't afford a USB flash drive or USB hard drive (which are quite cheap nowadays), there's something wrong. Look on Nintendo's WiiU page, it clearly states it will use HDD for storage.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Nintendo fucked up big time. 

For a few reasons, the price difference makes it a no-brainer to get the higher-tier model.

Also, 32GB? Really, Nintendo?  C'mon, that's not going to be enough seeing as they want to have lots of things up for download. 
I realize you can just use your favourite SDHC card or USB HDD, but that's not a good excuse to have a system cost $350 and not have more than 32GBs of on-board storage.

Don't get me wrong, I love Nintendo. But they're making it really hard for me to defend them these days. If the Wii U doesn't have a decent online system I'll likely not even buy one.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ.
> ...



I don't know how I can misread the table when I see things like this on it.



> Darksiders - 20.9 GB size - *Biggest file 16.5 : streams.osps3*


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 14, 2012)

Like iFish I hope that their online is better but that's not going to be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

We're straying far from the original subject, original subject being 8GB and 32GB is not enough storage for a video game console nowadays.

@[member='DiscostewSM']

You were right about the sizes, I'll give you that. They're not *all* 25GB or more. They're 10GB on average - more than the Standard Bundle's internal storage. Your point being?

Look, I'm merely saying that it's not enough because it isn't - there's no point in dwelling at this point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

For the love of all that's holy, *YOU'RE NOT LIMITED BY THE 32GB!! GET A F***ING HARD DRIVE IF YOU THINK IT'S TOO SMALL!*

Seriously, this has got to stop!  It seems to be the only thing people are focusing on, is the 32GB of INTERNAL storage.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> For the love of all that's holy, *YOU'RE NOT LIMITED BY THE 32GB!! GET A F***ING HARD DRIVE.*


We get it, which is exactly the point. You're *expected* to buy an additional hard drive for your console, which is ludicrous.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of all that's holy, *YOU'RE NOT LIMITED BY THE 32GB!! GET A F***ING HARD DRIVE.*
> ...



Yeah, well so is the constant bitching about the WiiU.  Would you rather pay extra for a HDD?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> For the love of all that's holy, *YOU'RE NOT LIMITED BY THE 32GB!! GET A F***ING HARD DRIVE IF YOU THINK IT'S TOO SMALL!*
> 
> Seriously, this has got to stop!  It seems to be the only thing people are focusing on, is the 32GB of INTERNAL storage.



Nah, It's just Foxi4.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nah, It's just Foxi4.



I guess, either way, it's annoying and he either needs to accept it and move on, or he needs to stop being a pissed anti-Nintendo jackhole.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of all that's holy, *YOU'RE NOT LIMITED BY THE 32GB!! GET A F***ING HARD DRIVE.*
> ...


I have quite a few that need their cherry broken. I'm sure Wii U would be a great fit for them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, well so is the constant bitching about the WiiU.  Would you rather* pay extra for a HDD*?


SSD 8GB versus a normal HDD.

How hard is it to get my point? A Solid State drive or whatever Flash storage they're using now is a _waste of money_, you could get the console _cheaper_ and still have _more_ storage capacity if Nintendo opted _not_ to use SSD/Flash storage which is _unfit_ for a video game console.

*You are already paying*, it's just that the value isn't that great.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> We're straying far from the original subject, original subject being 8GB and 32GB is not enough storage for a video game console nowadays.
> 
> @[member='DiscostewSM']
> 
> ...



Well, the point I wanted to get across is that nintendo hasn't used internal storage to store games one would find in disc-form in your local electronics store, not even on the 3DS. The 3DS stores those specific downloaded games on external storage. It may very well be that Nintendo will force people who want to download such games to get an external HDD, but for those eShop-only games, the internal storage could be used.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, the point I wanted to get across is that nintendo hasn't used internal storage to store games one would find in disc-form in your local electronics store, not even on the 3DS. The 3DS stores those specific downloaded games on external storage. It may very well be that Nintendo will force people who want to download such games to get an external HDD, but for those eShop-only games, the internal storage could be used.


Fair play, but as I said, the WiiU will be using a derrivative of a BluRay drive. Many games will require using Install Data, many of them will require more than half of the internal storage. What they're doing here is forcing the user to buy an HDD regardless of whether or not they even choose Digital Distribution - retail, disc-based games will require space as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, well so is the constant bitching about the WiiU.  Would you rather* pay extra for a HDD*?
> ...



Who cares? I don't, a majority of the people on GBA Temp don't seem to be bickering about it. You seem to the only one who is. Nintendo had their reasons for not doing it, Keep in mind that HDDs have moving parts, SSDs do not, meaning there are less things to go wrong as far as mechanical wear and tear go.  If you don't like how the WiiU is designed and how the amount of seemingly "non-expandable" storage, no one is forcing you buy it. Take your anti-Nintendo agenda elsewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Who cares? I don't, a majority of the people on GBA Temp don't seem to be bickering about it. You seem to the only one who is. Nintendo had their reasons for not doing it, Keep in mind that HDDs have moving parts, SSDs do not, meaning there are less things to go wrong as far as mechanical wear and tear go.  If you don't like how the WiiU is designed and how the amount of seemingly "non-expandable" storage, no one is forcing you buy it. Take your anti-Nintendo agenda elsewhere.


Were you reading this thread in its entirety rather than going tl;dr on it, you would probably notice that numerous people find the capacity of internal storage to be an issue - I'm simply choosing to discuss about it. I mean discuss, not shout. If you are incapable of having a simple discussion with a person who does not share your viewpoint, perhaps you should find a hobby different from forum-going. If you don't like my posts, you are free not to read them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

So, you're telling me people didn't complain about the PS3's 20GB hard drive back in 2006?  No one's forcing you to buy a WiiU.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So, you're telling me people didn't complain about the PS3's 20GB hard drive back in 2006?  No one's forcing you to buy a WiiU.



Oh I'm sure they did but eventually Sony gave us the other 300GB.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So, you're telling me people didn't complain about the PS3's 20GB hard drive back in 2006?  No one's forcing you to buy a WiiU.


Oh, they did! That was also too little storage, even back in 2006. I'm fully aware that nobody's forcing me to buy a WiiU. Problem being that I like the current design of the WiiU - I don't like the storage used. There's a little bit more to this discussion than just "Black" and "White" - you can like certain aspects about things and dislike others. Constrictive criticism is the basis of progress.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Plus, taking offense at Nintenfans? Please, that's nothing. He could've easily have gone with Nintendorks, or Nintendrones, or... you get the idea.


No, I'm taking "offense" because pretty much invaliding opinions with the  "defense"  as "because Nintenfans".

For someone who doesn't download retail games and only few small games, I really didn't care how big the sizes are. I really think this is best for both parties,
who do and who didn't download those big games. Also as I said before, external will be cheaper.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> For someone who doesn't download retail games and only few small games, I really didn't care how big sizes are.


This isn't all about downloaded games though - you're at risk of being unable to play a retail, disc-based game because you will run out of storage for data that needs to be installed. This is not something Nintendo had to deal with before, and frankly, I think they're way over their heads with this one. I'm sincerely worried, more than anything.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > For someone who doesn't download retail games and only few small games, I really didn't care how big sizes are.
> ...



And Nintendo said WiiU games will require installation? Just because Sony did it doesn't mean Nintendo is forced into it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> And Nintendo said WiiU games will require installation? Just because Sony did it doesn't mean Nintendo is forced into it.


It's a BluRay derrivative, what do you expect? 

If not, and developers will be forced not to include that option, enjoy your loading times - you'll have plenty of occasions to do so.


----------



## iFish (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, It's just Foxi4.
> ...


I think for the first time ever, I agree with Foxi4. 
Nintendo is being stupid. That's what's going on here. This is coming from a Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > For someone who doesn't download retail games and only few small games, I really didn't care how big sizes are.
> ...


Ok maybe with 8gb,but 32gb?
This price range and storage is meant to get you started, not overwhelm you all in one time. This at least let's you get in without having to pay $400+
and get cheaper external storage than it would be internal when needed.



Foxi4 said:


> It's a BluRay derrivative, what do you expect?
> 
> If not, and developers will be forced not to include that option, enjoy your loading times - you'll have plenty of occasions to do so.


I think you comparing ps3 and wii u too much here. I mean you never know, Wii u hardware could take care of the loading or at least lower install data needed.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > And Nintendo said WiiU games will require installation? Just because Sony did it doesn't mean Nintendo is forced into it.
> ...



One reason for installation on the PS3 was to decompress assets so that they didn't have to do that during gameplay. Who is to say the Wii U doesn't contain tech that does that on the fly, or even has a need to decompress them but uses them as-is? The Wii U is newer technology than the PS3, no matter how you look at it. Remember that old discussion about CPU frequencies and how basing performance on that was ruled out because of the advanced tech the newer CPUs had? Perhaps people should think of tech in general that way instead of trying to go after "raw numbers".


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Reason behind the storage - http://www.nintendol...usb_hard_drives

A very smart move on their part.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say [member='discostewsm']'s point makes sense. I'm not sure about the current gen but in it's day the GameCube was the only one to use hardware texture decompression. Who's to say something similar's not happening in the WiiU. Also, the PS3 only has a 2x drive. Who's to say the WiiU doesn't have a 12x drive with today's technology. You're not as likely no NEED to install in that case.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a note on TVii as I just read about it.

I don't see what's so special. I mean practically every other console had access to these services just without a broad banner over it. I can already watch Amazon Instant Video, Netflix, and Hulu Plus on my Xbox 360. Not counting actual on demand services and specific channel-based services like MLB TV, etc.

Also I kinda chuckled at being TiVo compatible. I'll call up Google Video and AIM Messenger and tell them to get on those Wii U apps right away.

The rest of the features it offers seem uneventful. Like a "second screen" for info. I haven't seen that before. Not at anyone's E3 conference this year. No sir.

But yeah if you wanted me to be a cunt about something then here it is.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

The PS3's Bluray drive was 2x (which is 72Mbit/s, or 9MB/s). The WiiU's Bluray drive runs at 22.5MB/s, or roughly the equivalent of 5x.

Also, a show of hands, who here has a hacked system of this generation, and uses an external HDD or other form of external storage for it? How many people here have family, friends, or acquaintances that use an external storage device with anything tech-wise? This is important to know (the latter question anyways) because that shows a clear advantage of having an external storage device vs an internal storage device. Internal is for only that one device. External is for anything it can plug into.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 14, 2012)

It looks pretty cool overall.
*looks at price*
~340$?! O.o
I guess i'm not getting it at launch.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 14, 2012)

It only makes sense for people to buy a launch Wii U except if they aren't interested in homebrew at all. Think about it, maybe all launch Wii Us will have a vulnerability that future Wii Us won't have, just like launch Wiis with their trucha bug in boot1 which made bootmii/boot2 possible.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...8GB storage on Standard and 32GB storage on Premium? Really?
> 
> I can understand their silly belief that "high-density proprietary discs" are a good idea (hint: they're not. When you're making a video game console in the 21st century, you better make sure that it plays DVD's and BluRays because guess what? People like watching movies) but this really tears it - the games are supposed to be 25GB in size for the love of god.
> 
> ...


You get a 8gb sd card with the standard version and a 32 gb with the premium.
Also the wii u is hdd compatible and has an additional 3 sd slots.
Lots of optional capacity if you ask me, without being costly. It all about what you want, have and can afford.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/09/wii_u_memory_can_be_easily_expanded_with_usb_hard_drives


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> You get a 8gb sd card with the standard version and a 32 gb with the premium.
> Also the wii u is hdd compatible and has an additional 3 sd slots.
> Lots of optional capacity if you ask me, without being costly. It all about what you want, have and can afford.
> 
> http://www.nintendol...usb_hard_drives



It is 8/32GB internal storage, not SD cards. Plus......3 additional SD slots? What are you talking about?


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 14, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > You get a 8gb sd card with the standard version and a 32 gb with the premium.
> ...


Sorry, I misread this somewhere. You are right.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn the region lock. It's likely going to happen.

If I import the Wii U from Japan, I'm going to face a lot of power cord issues. Maxshit doesn't sell these cords separately, so that's fucked up.

If I were to use a local Wii U, I DOUBT it'll recognize my JP 3DS for crossplay.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> If I were to use a local Wii U, I DOUBT it'll recognize my JP 3DS for crossplay.


My American import of Pearl was compatible with my PAL version of Battle Revolution, so I wouldn't be surprised if it did. It's still possible for Nintendo to take a step back and region-lock crossplay too, though.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to use a local Wii U, I DOUBT it'll recognize my JP 3DS for crossplay.
> ...


The only game so far THAT restrictive is Mario Tennis open. However that is Camelot's doing. All other Ninty games (MK7, KI:U) have cross regional stuff like online.

So yeah, maybe I'll get a local Wii U. But I'll read about the region lock first.


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 14, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> It only makes sense for people to buy a launch Wii U except if they aren't interested in homebrew at all. Think about it, maybe all launch Wii Us will have a vulnerability that future Wii Us won't have, just like launch Wiis with their trucha bug in boot1 which made bootmii/boot2 possible.


This is what is making me want to get one immediately or at least a few months after launch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Except NetFlix is closing their doors as far as full-length films are concerned. They're switching to series only, so bye bye theatrical releases.



Source?


----------



## boombox (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck yes to Blu-ray! I hope this means we'll be able to play blu-ray movies in there too?
I'm deffo getting the premium set.

Oh wait, do we know if it'll be region-free? 
Probably not, seeing where they went with the 3DS..stupid idea imo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2012)

boombox said:


> fuck yes to Blu-ray! I hope this means we'll be able to play blu-ray movies in there too?
> I'm deffo getting the premium set.
> 
> Oh wait, do we know if it'll be region-free?
> Probably not, seeing where they went with the 3DS..stupid idea imo.



Oh, I bet anything hackers will find a way to make it region free like they did with the Wii. That all depends on several factors; whether or not an exploit can be found, whether or not Nintendo fixes said exploit via mandatory updates, and whether or not people are willing to take the time to develop a region free hack. But I digress; I can see people getting annoyed at the lack of Bluray playback, but DVD?  The DVD was created in 1996, it's now 2012; if there are still people who don't have at least one DVD player, there's something wrong.


----------



## boombox (Sep 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> boombox said:
> 
> 
> > fuck yes to Blu-ray! I hope this means we'll be able to play blu-ray movies in there too?
> ...



Ahhh, so we can't play Blu Ray movies..that's a shame. But as long as it plays DVD, you're right, it's better than nothing, seeing as the majority of the world have DVD's.
If it's region locked - here's hoping it _does_ get hacked!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2012)

I was on my way to my local Gamestop to see if I could pre-order, but halfway there, I decided not to. As much as I want to get a Wii U at launch, I am unsure of my current financial situation between now and launch day. I most likely would have the funds, but I'm afraid I can't take any chances atm.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 15, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I was on my way to my local Gamestop to see if I could pre-order, but halfway there, I decided not to. As much as I want to get a Wii U at launch, I am unsure of my current financial situation between now and launch day. I most likely would have the funds, but I'm afraid I can't take any chances atm.


You might want to reconsider not preordering:
http://gonintendo.co...story&id=185522
tldr: G-stop is about to call-off pre-orders (if they haven't already).

The minimum deposit is only $25 anyway. Did mine today


----------

